# NC - Help transport Charlie to his new home...



## firedancer722

I've sent PM's to some of you about possibly helping with a transport. I'm in Middle TN and can drive to Asheville, NC or a little further, but would prefer to keep it to Asheville due to gas costs. Charlie needs to get to Raleigh / Durham area for his new mom to pick him up.  He rides wonderfully in a car so no worries there. 

Please let me know either here or via PM if you can help. Transport date will hopefully be the weekend of September 9. Saturday the 10th would be perfect but we can do sunday if needed. Charlie's new mom would like to meet at Millbrook Exchange Park so that she can have time to walk around with him and such before going home. 

THANK YOU ... 
Candace


----------



## Ranger

Whoops, never mind - just saw the other thread.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

bumping for charlie!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Bumping........


----------



## hubbub

I'm not along the route, but am happy to put in some money for transport cost if needed. Let me know


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Hoping that people are answering PMs to get this boy to his new home.


----------



## PB&J

bump! bump!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Glad you found him a home. I'm too far to help with transport and disregard my pm. I'm happy and sad for you.


----------



## missmarstar

There's only about a 4 hour gap you need, good luck!!


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Bumping up for Charlie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Candace, if needed we could put on our facebook pages. Many of us have other dog contacts there.


----------



## firedancer722

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Candace, if needed we could put on our facebook pages. Many of us have other dog contacts there.


That would be okay with me  Thanks, Betty


----------



## mylissyk

All of these members are on the transport list sticky thread for NC, maybe ask each if they can help.

*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GldnMom *Greensboro, NC area
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
*Tuckers Mom *(Charlotte NC and Certain Surrounds and SC for Rock Hill, Fort Mill, and selected York County Areas; _registered Volunteer for Transport and Evaluations with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte_)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Put it on my FB page. If anyone else has other dog contacts there, perhaps do the same.


----------



## fostermom

I live less than a mile from the Millbrook Exchange Park, but I can't travel that far that weekend because I have pet sitting clients. Maybe Greensboro at the most, but if it could be a bit closer, that would be awesome. I have been traveling for the last 11 days, but will be home tomorrow and will have more regular computer access after that.


----------



## nolefan

It's a 2 and a half hour drive for me (or any of the Charlotte area folks) to Asheville and then 2 and a half back. I could go to Asheville and meet someone around Winston Salem. That would get him two hours from Raleigh. Maybe someone from Raleigh could meet me then? My problem is time constraints.


----------



## firedancer722

I'm not really good with North Carolina geography... it looks like we may have a leg from Asheville to Winston Salem covered. From there we would just need to get him to Greensboro or a little closer to Raleigh. 

THANK YOU ALL so much for even considering helping.... it says so much about the character and spirit of each person here. You're all angels here on earth in my book. Charlie and I both thank you from the bottom of our hearts. 

Candace


----------



## firedancer722

nolefan said:


> It's a 2 and a half hour drive for me (or any of the Charlotte area folks) to Asheville and then 2 and a half back. I could go to Asheville and meet someone around Winston Salem. That would get him two hours from Raleigh. Maybe someone from Raleigh could meet me then? My problem is time constraints.


Thank you, this would be wonderful!! What are your time constraints? I can come whenever so I'll cater to your needs if at all possible. 

Thank you. 
Candace


----------



## bluefrogmama

Oh I hope this works out! I'd be willing to pitch in for gas too if needed.


----------



## nolefan

I have 3 kids at home, If we could get up and at 'em on Saturday morning so I wasn't gone the entire day, it would be great. My husband is usually pretty supportive for my animal projects, I just try not to push the envelope too much  How do you all verify identity and keep this safe? My husband will not be crazy about me going to meet people I don't know if I don't have the process to explain to him. I realized as I was about to explain it to him that I needed more info.


----------



## fostermom

For regular transports, there is a list of the legs and who will be running them. You can ask us to PM our plate numbers and descriptions of our vehicles to you. I have run several for different rescues and one for someone here from GRF. We always choose an area to meet that's in a public place, like a fast food restaurant or a Petsmart or some other pet store. I haven't met any creeps yet! LOL


----------



## nolefan

Thanks, that sounds logical.


----------



## firedancer722

Thanks for the help... I wasn't sure how a transport worked either to be honest. That sounds like a great way to go about things though.


----------



## kdel

I think this is really great! I am not anywhere near you guys so can't help but I wanted to wish you luck! I hope Charlie gets there safe and sound and all works out.

Firedancer - I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## firedancer722

kdel said:


> I think this is really great! I am not anywhere near you guys so can't help but I wanted to wish you luck! I hope Charlie gets there safe and sound and all works out.
> 
> Firedancer - I hope things get better for you soon.


 
Thank you... I'm hoping it gets worked out.


----------



## Tammy

I'm new here & hardly post but I can help get him here from Winston Salem. I live about 20 minutes from Raleigh. Let me know!


----------



## firedancer722

Tammy, oh THANK YOU!! That would be WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## Tammy

It's no problem at all. I just need all of the details on how this will work.


----------



## firedancer722

Tammy - it sounds like the general idea is that once all the legs of the transport are solidified, a list will be PM'ed with information about each leg and where to meet / what time. Also included will be license plate info and car descriptions. 

It's looking like the transport will be on Saturday Sept 10. I can leave as early as I need to.


----------



## Tammy

That sounds good to me. I'll put aside the 10th of Sept. I'm so glad you found a place for him. My son has been reading the thread with me & has been worried about Charlie.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

My heart is happy for all involved. Thanks to all of you for making this happen!


----------



## Debles

Candace, I am so glad that you have found a new home for Charlie so quickly and that the transport is working out! I knew it would. : )

Hope you can start feeling better!!


----------



## nolefan

Candace, 
I'm committed. Charlie is on my calendar. Just keep me posted. Hugs to you for loving Charlie enough to do this.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Wow, my heart is jumping for joy just seeing all of these wonderful people coming together for a dog and it's owner and new owner whom nobody has ever met.


----------



## mylissyk

I love the people on this board.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

There are a lots of good people out there, you just have to open your heart and as soon as you know you are one of them. You are all in my prayers and thank you all for being there for those in need. I am really touched with what just happened within couple hours.
Candace, my heart goes out to you and from the bottom of my heart I wish you all the best.


----------



## firedancer722

Tammy - can you get him from Winston Salem to Raleigh? If not, it looks like fostermom might be able to get him from 20 minutes outside Raleigh to the Exchange Park. 

Nolefan - I'm sending out a PM in short order... THANK YOU. 

To everyone here at GRF - my heart swells with gratitude for all of you who have taken the time to read this post and even posted your good lucks and of course for those willing to take time out of your weekend to help my sweet boy. It absolutely proves to me that the human spirit is alive and well here on the forum. I'm proud to be a member here, and I hope someday I can have a golden for forever, instead of only the short time I've had Charlie. He has changed my life. And for that, I owe him the BEST life possible. I think he will have that with his new mom and doggie siblings. 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart. 
Candace


----------



## Tammy

Candace, yes I can get there. I see she's on the NC-VA border, so I can go further so she doesn't have to drive as far. I'm trying to send a PM but it said I needed one more post.


----------



## Dexell1827

I am just amazed at how quickly this came together! I can't thank you all enough for being willing to help get Charlie to his new home with me and his new brothers!

Tammy, thanks for the offer, but Raleigh works perfectly for me as a pick-up spot. I have family in the area and this will give me a chance to visit with them for a bit before heading over to the park to meet Charlie.


----------



## hubbub

I was SO moved yesterday watching this come together. I didn't get ANYTHING done until about 8 last night because I kept coming back for an update. 

It's a nice reminder of compassion and the the wonderful power of community.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Dexell1827*

We expect to see a lots of pictures of Charlie with his new siblings.








Thank you for taking Charlie in your home.


----------



## Dexell1827

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We expect to see a lots of pictures of Charlie with his new siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking Charlie in your home.


That's something I can definitely promise!!


----------



## Tammy

Dexell1827 said:


> I am just amazed at how quickly this came together! I can't thank you all enough for being willing to help get Charlie to his new home with me and his new brothers!
> 
> Tammy, thanks for the offer, but Raleigh works perfectly for me as a pick-up spot. I have family in the area and this will give me a chance to visit with them for a bit before heading over to the park to meet Charlie.



You're welcome. We'll meet you at the park then on the 10th. 
Oh & I don't think my PM's are sending so I'm just going to put my email up here & hope you all see it. It's: [email protected]


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Tammy, I guess you have to have 15 posts for PM, and you just made it


----------



## Hali's Mom

Good work to you all and safe travels as we say in the vol. transport world. Just an FYI, if you mapquest a TO and a FROM for your transport you can then break down the legs into "doable" distances. The distance is usually between 1 and 1 1/2 hrs one way. Again, safe travels to all.


----------



## Florabora22

I didn't read through this thread but judging by these last few posts things have been figured out. HOWEVER, if you do need help with the end leg of the trip let me know. I live about 20 minutes outside of the Raleigh/Durham area and would happily drive somewhere to help the dog.

Good luck!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Also, I'd recommend as the time gets closer and you firm up times, meeting places, etc. be sure to email one another your cell phone numbers so you can keep in touch on travel day.


----------



## Sosoprano

I just came across this thread now and am so happy to hear that everything is working out for Charlie. I wish I lived closer so I could help, too! Wishing everyone safe trips :wavey:


----------



## firedancer722

Thank you again to all of you! Charlie is already packing his bags. LOL  

I have sent PMs to those of you who can help on transport day!! and Tammy, I did get your messages!  I hope you got mine about asking for e-mail addresses. And I think the idea about giving cell phone numbers for the day of the transport is a great idea. That way if there are any snags people aren't waiting and wondering. 

I have such mixed emotions... but I know that ultimately this is what is best for Charlie and that he is going to have a wonderful new home!! 

Thank you again ... a million times over,
Candace


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Wow! This is a tear jerker! Both happy and sad tears, but mostly happy! 

What a happy, happy outcome! Yeah for Charlie!


----------



## GoldenMum

I have been off the forum for a bit, and just reading this now. If I can help, let me know. If Tammy wants to go from Winston-Salem to Greensboro, I can get him to Chapel Hill or Raleigh. I transport for different rescues, and would be honored to help. If I'm not needed, keep me in mind as a back up. My son is in school in Chapel Hill, I'll drop by and surprise him!


----------



## missmarstar

So glad to see this all worked out, I knew it would!! 

Big hugs Candace, this must be bittersweet for you.


----------



## GoldenMum

Whoops! Just reread this.......I see Tammy is from the east. I can help by going from Winston-Salem to Burlington, if it helps...let me know!


----------



## firedancer722

Goldenmum - I think we have it all covered, but THANK YOU so much for offering to help us out! I will definitely keep you in mind for a backup in case something falls through. 

Thanks again!
Candace


----------



## Karen519

*Candace*

Candace

Please let us know how it all goes. When is Charlie going to his new home?


----------



## firedancer722

Karen519 said:


> Candace
> 
> Please let us know how it all goes. When is Charlie going to his new home?


I will for sure... and the transport will be on Sept 10.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm happy this came together. Everyone please drive safely and let's all say a prayer that Irene doesn't interfere with the transport!


----------



## Tammy

firedancer722 said:


> Thank you again to all of you! Charlie is already packing his bags. LOL
> 
> I have sent PMs to those of you who can help on transport day!! and Tammy, I did get your messages!  I hope you got mine about asking for e-mail addresses. And I think the idea about giving cell phone numbers for the day of the transport is a great idea. That way if there are any snags people aren't waiting and wondering.
> 
> I have such mixed emotions... but I know that ultimately this is what is best for Charlie and that he is going to have a wonderful new home!!
> 
> Thank you again ... a million times over,
> Candace


Good! I had some trouble with those PM's, if you couldn't tell .LOL!


----------



## fostermom

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm happy this came together. Everyone please drive safely and let's all say a prayer that Irene doesn't interfere with the transport!


Fortunately, if she comes through, it will be this weekend, not the weekend of the 10th. 

Good luck to all and let me know if I can be of any help. I can go to Greensboro to meet someone if needed. After driving from upper Michigan starting on Saturday, I'm a bit burned out on driving, but it also made me realize how much I love driving in NC!


----------



## missmarstar

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm happy this came together. Everyone please drive safely and let's all say a prayer that Irene doesn't interfere with the transport!



HAHA I'm sitting here thinking, "who's Irene and why would she interfere!?" :doh:


----------



## BeauShel

This board is such an amazing place.


----------



## Dallas Gold

missmarstar said:


> HAHA I'm sitting here thinking, "who's Irene and why would she interfere!?" :doh:


Yeah, I was posting about the same time Candace was posting that it was on the 10th. For some reason I was thinking it was this weekend and just saw on the TV about the hurricane. We'll keep fingers crossed no other hurricanes develop that threaten the transport. :crossfing


----------



## firedancer722

LOL - thanks for the laugh - it is much needed. 

Bob Dylan - I tried to PM you back but it says you're not receiving PMs. Just didn't want you to think I was ignoring your thoughtful PM. 

Candace


----------



## coppers-mom

I've been on vacation this week and missed this thread and the original one.
Candace I am so very sorry you have to rehome Charlie. Very, very sorry. I had a couple of Pms and a visitor message asking if I could take him. I know he is a very special boy and also how much he means to you.

I live near Greenville SC and about 1 hour from Asheville so if you find you suddenly need help with transport please let me know.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Is there an update on this??


----------



## mylissyk

Charlie is in NC!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/general-golden-retriever-rescue-forum/103184-charlie-nc.html


----------

